# Any chance of organizing a South East Bimmerfest?



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

CT is too far for us Floridians to drive  

Is there any interest in organizing a Southeast Bimmerfest in sunny bikini clad Florida :eeps: ?


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

MPowerMe said:


> CT is too far for us Floridians to drive
> 
> Is there any interest in organizing a Southeast Bimmerfest in sunny bikini clad Florida :eeps: ?


NE1 from the Southeast?? :dunno:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

MPowerMe said:


> CT is too far for us Floridians to drive
> 
> Is there any interest in organizing a Southeast Bimmerfest in sunny bikini clad Florida :eeps: ?


 Seriously...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

It's only a 24 hr drive...


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

Mathew said:


> Seriously...


I am serious! You know what I mean?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

MPowerMe said:


> I am serious! You know what I mean?


If you want a Bimmerfest type event like the one Cutter holds every April, best bet is to see if a dealer in your part of the country would be interested. Jon/Mark/Tim are not against other 'bimmerfest' events taking place.

adrian/chrisbmw is in Atlanta.

Chris330Ci just started at Hendrick BMW in NC. He just started there, so it would tough for him to get that going until he's been there a while.

or try the huge dealership in South Miami. They are usually in the top 3 in the US in BMW sales every year.

Other than finding a dealer sponsored event, you're talking about a private enterprise type event where people pay like bimmerfesteast.


----------

